# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Писатель  Виктор Конецкий

## Lampada

Читает* Аркадий Бухмин*      
Виктор Конецкий *НЕВЕЗУЧИЙ АЛЬФОНС* 
Есть люди, которым не везет с рождения во всем и до самой смерти.
     Идет  такой человек поздней ночью пешком через весь город,
потому что на одну секундочку опоздал  к  последнему  автобусу.
Именно на одну секундочку. А опоздал, потому что забыл в гостях
спички   и   было  вернулся  за  ними,  но  посовестился  опять
тревожить, а тем временем автобус...
     Денег на такси у таких людей никогда не бывает, но ленивые
наши,   высокомерные   ночные   таксисты    обязательно    сами
притормаживают  возле  безденежного  неудачника  и  спрашивают:
"Корешок, тебе не на  Охту?"  А  ему  именно  на  Охту,  но  он
отвечает: "Нет, на Петроградскую". -- "Ну ладно, -- говорит тут
шофер.  --  Садись, подвезу". -- "Спасибо, я прогуляться хочу",
-- бормочет неудачник. "В такой дождь? Да ты в уме?!."
     И вот бредет неудачник совсем один по  ночным  улицам  под
дождем  и все хочет понять, в чем корень его невезучести, и все
сильнее хочет курить, но спичек-то у него нет. И  вот  он  ждет
встречного прохожего, чтобы спросить огонька. Наконец встречный
появляется.  Издали  виден  огонек  сигареты. Неудачник достает
папиросу, раскручивает ее и уже предвкушает дымок в  глотке.  И
вдруг  видит,  что  прохожий отшвыривает сигарету прямо в лужу.
"Ничего, -- думает неудачник. -- У  него  спички  есть".  Но  в
том-то и дело, что спичек у прохожего не оказывается. Вообще-то
он  достает  коробок,  долго  вытаскивает спичку за спичкой, но
все, до самой последней, они оказываются  обгорелыми.  А  дождь
идет  все  сильнее.  И  кончается тем, что прохожий вдруг орет:
"Черт! Промок из-за тебя, как... как... На коробок и иди  к..."
И неудачник машинально берет пустой коробок и идет к...
     Если вы думаете, что настоящие неудачники бывают только на
суше в  виде  пожилых  бухгалтеров,  или  рассеянных  студентов
гуманитарных вузов, или одиноких врачей по детским  болезням  с
толстыми  очками  на  добрых глазах, то вы ошибаетесь. Расскажу
вам о неудачнике -- моряке Мише Кобылкине.
     Кличка у Миши, когда мы  с  ним  учились  в  военноморском
училище,  была, естественно, лошадиная -- Альфонс Кобылкин. Был
он длинный и костлявый, как Холстомер в старости.
     На примере Альфонса вы увидите, что невезение подстерегает
людей не только на дороге к их личному, собственному счастью  и
успеху.  Нет. Альфонсу не везло как раз на стезе его стремления
принести пользу обществу, пострадать даже за общество, попасть,
так сказать, на крест во имя спасения других.  Именно  путь  на
Голгофу ему никак не удавалось свершить. Каждый бросок Альфонса
на помощь человечеству заканчивался конфузом.
     Отец  Альфонса  в  войну  был  генералом.  Только  поэтому
Альфонсу удалось в возрасте неполных шестнадцати лет попасть  в
полковую  школу,  откуда  вскорости открывался путь на фронт. А
именно туда Альфонс стремился. Он мечтал задать фашистам  перцу
собственноручно.
     Но  на  первом же занятии в поле, когда новобранцы учились
швырять учебные гранаты, такой учебной  деревяшкой  с  железным
набалдашником  Альфонсу  врезали по затылку. Очевидно, паренек,
который метнул гранату в  Альфонса,  был  не  хилого  сложения,
потому что Альфонс выписался из госпиталя только через год.
     Он  получил  нашивку за ранение, приобрел повадки бывалого
солдата и отправился на фронт, хотя с чистой совестью  уже  мог
возвращаться домой. Путь на Голгофу пролегал через Бузулук, где
Альфонс опять угодил в госпиталь -- с брюшным тифом. Характер у
него  начинал  портиться,  потому что война шла к концу. Именно
этого не учел медицинский  майор  --  председатель  комиссии  в
госпитале.
     Дело   в   том,  что  Альфонсу  совершенно  не  доставляло
удовольствия   рассказывать   обстоятельства   своего   ранения
элементарной  учебной  болванкой.  А  майор оказался мужчиной с
юмором и потому  стал  сомневаться  в  том,  что  после  такого
элементарного  ранения  возможно проволынить в госпиталях целый
год. Здесь майор еще добавил, что все объясняется  проще,  если
отец  у Альфонса -- генерал. Альфонс поклялся майору в том, что
докажет ему на опыте истину, и спросил, что тяжелее --  учебная
граната  или  графин?  Майор  сказал,  что  от  графина  пахнет
штрафбатом. Но это только воодушевило Альфонса.
     Он взял графин, метнул его по всем правилам ближнего боя в
лысину майора и угодил в штрафбат. И был искренне  рад,  потому
что  не  сомневался  в  том,  что  болтаться  в тылу ему теперь
осталось чрезвычайно недолго. Но не тут-то было! На второй день
штрафбатной жизни  какой-то  уголовник  ради  интереса  спихнул
Альфонса с трехъярусных нар.
      День  Победы  он встретил с ногой, задранной к потолку, в
гипсе, исписанном разными нецензурными словами, с привязанной к
пятке гирей.
     А где-то в сорок шестом он появился  у  нас  в  училище  с
медалью  "За победу над Германией" на груди и потряс всех своим
умением засыпать совершенно беспробудно.  Вероятно,  длительное
пребывание  в  госпиталях  выработало  у него такую привычку. В
госпиталях  он  еще  здорово  научился  врать.  Все   фронтовые
истории,  которые  он  там  слышал,  слушали теперь мы. Но надо
сказать, что стремление  Альфонса  взвалить  на  себя  крест  и
помочь  прогрессивному человечеству не угасло. И надо еще здесь
сказать,   что   от   настоящего,   стопроцентного   неудачника
расходятся  в  эфире  какие-то  невидимые  флюиды,  которые  со
временем начинают сказываться на судьбе окружающих.
     Наш Альфонс был стопроцентным.
     На первых же шлюпочных учениях шлюпка, в которой  был  он,
перевернулась, и все наше отделение оказалось в Фонтанке. Скоро
флюиды охватили взвод: все училище поехало в Москву на парад, а
наш взвод оставили перебирать картофель в овощехранилище. Потом
флюиды  опутали  роту.  Маршируя на обед, мы все -- вся рота --
дружно упали со второго  этажа  на  первый.  Дело  в  том,  что
училище  размещалось  в  старинном здании бывшего приюта принца
Ольденбургского.  За  время  блокады  в  здание  попало   около
двадцати  бомб и снарядов. И когда мы "дали ножку", торопясь на
обед, перекрытие не выдержало и рота оказалась в  столовой,  не
спускаясь  по  лестнице.  Разумеется,  последним  выписался  из
госпиталя наш Альфонс.
     Он уже ничему не удивлялся. Он все время уверял нас в том,
что готов  страдать  в одиночку. И он на самом деле был готов к
этому, но только у него не получалось.
     Никогда  не  забуду  его  конфликта  с  Рыбой  Анисимовым.
Анисимов,   огромного   роста  детина,  матрос  с  гвардейского
эскадренного миноносца "Гремящий", глубоко презираюший всех нас
-- салажню и  креветок,  как  он  любил  выражаться,  в  клешах
метровой  парусности, с ленточками ниже пояса, всегда сам делил
за обедом кашу. Бачок  полагался  на  шесть  человек.  Половину
бачка  Рыба  вываливал себе, остальное получали мы. И молчали в
тряпочку, хотя было обидно.
     И вот Альфонс решил в очередной раз взойти на  Голгофу  за
интересы общества.
     -- Рыба, -- сказал Альфонс. -- Сегодня делить кашу буду я.
Дай половник.
     Рыба  чрезвычайно удивился. Большим количеством извилин он
не обладал, поэтому думал  целую  минуту,  пока  не  спросил  с
угрозой:
     -- Альфонс, тебе кашки не хватает, что ли?
     -- И не только мне, Рыба, -- сказал Альфонс.
     -- Кушай,  -- сказал Рыба и надел бачок с пшенной кашей на
голову Альфонса. Альфонс сел. Рыба еще постучал по дну кастрюли
половником,  и  снять  кастрюлю  с  головы  Альфонса  сразу  не
удалось,  она  налезла,  как говорят артиллеристы, "с натягом".
Дело закончилось  медпунктом.  А  мы,  мы...  опять  пострадали
вместе  с  Альфонсом.  Ибо  решили отомстить за него и устроили
Рыбе "темную". Но Рыба был крепкий мужик, и всем нам  досталось
больше,  чем  ему  одному, не говоря о том, что на шум прибежал
дежурный офицер и мы еще получили по пять нарядов вне очереди.
     Короче  говоря,  когда  мы  закончили  училище,   получили
лейтенантские  звездочки,  по  кортику, по байковому одеялу, по
две  простыни,  когда  мы  перепились  на   выпускном   вечере,
поплакали   на  груди  у  самых  нелюбимых  наших  начальников,
сообщили им сквозь рыдания, что  никогда,  никогда  не  забудем
светлых лет, проведенных под их мудрым и чутким руководством, и
когда  наконец поезда загудели, развозя нас к далеким морям, мы
вздохнули с облегчением, потому  что  в  ближайшем  будущем  не
должны были встретиться с Альфонсом.
     Мы  встретились через несколько лет, в годовщину окончания
училища, в Ленинграде возле "Восточного" ресторана. Мы  --  это
старший  лейтенант  Николай  Боков  (по  училищной кличке Бок),
старший  лейтенант   Владимир   Слонов   (по   кличке   Хобот),
капитан-лейтенант Анатолий Алов (по кличке Пашка), я (по кличке
Рыжий)  и  младший лейтенант Альфонс Кобылкин. Как вы заметили,
десятилетие  изменило  количество  звезд  на   погонах   нашего
невезучего друга в сторону уменьшения.
     Все  мы несколько огрузли, задубели, но от радости встречи
оживились,  решили  пошалить,  встряхнуться.  Заказав  по   сто
граммов,   повели  обычный  разговор  однокашников.  Посыпались
номера войсковых частей, названия кораблей, фамилии командиров,
рассказы о походах, авариях, сетования на то, что  флот  теперь
не  тот,  порядки не те, традиции не те, офицеры не те, матросы
не те, море не то  и  даже  дельфины  куда-то  пропали.  Одному
дрянному  шпиону  достаточно было посидеть за соседним столиком
десять минут,  чтобы  завалить  Пентагон  материалом  до  самой
крыши.
     Только  Альфонс молчал. Наверное, ему было как-то неудобно
сидеть и пить со старшими по званию. А когда человек молчит, не
рассказывает о том, как провел свой корабль  через  Центральную
Африку, то такого человека и не замечаешь. И мы как-то позабыли
Альфонса.  Не хотелось нам расстраиваться, выслушивая рассказ о
его  очередных  неприятностях.  Но  в  конце   концов   совесть
заговорила   в   нас,   мы  сосредоточились  на  двух  одиноких
звездочках Альфонса, и Хобот спросил:
     -- Чего не ешь, лошадь? Надо закусывать.
     -- Пейте, ребята, не обращайте внимания, -- сказал Альфонс
бодрым голосом. -- А я скоро уйду. Если вы  проведете  со  мной
еще полчаса, то или попадете на гауптвахту, или здесь обвалится
потолок.
     -- Не   говори  глупостей,  --  сказал  Пашка  и  подозвал
официанта. -- Еще пятьсот капель, папаша!
     -- Валяй нам  все,  как  на  исповеди,  младший  лейтенант
Кобылкин! -- сказал я.
     -- Да    чепуха...   Так,   знаете...   Короче,   таракан.
Обыкновенный таракан. С усиками,  рыжий...  Пейте,  ребята,  не
обращайте внимания.
     Но мы отставили рюмки.
     -- Я  уже  старлеем  был и... вот... Стреляли по береговым
целям главным  калибром...  Сам  сидел  за  башенным  автоматом
стрельбы...  дал  залп  по  сигналу... накрыл близким перелетом
своего флагмана... Понизили в звании... теперь  на  берегу,  --
скупо, но точно доложил Альфонс.
     -- Прямое  попадание в своего флагмана? Это же надо уметь!
-- сказал я.
     -- Недаром же Альфонс учился четыре года вместе с нами, --
сказал Хобот.
     Мы старались чуткими шутками смягчить тяжелые воспоминания
Альфонса.
     -- В сигнальное устройство  горизонтальной  наводки  попал
таракан,  замкнул  контакты,  и сигнальная лампочка загорелась,
когда орудия смотрели не на цель, а на  флагмана.  Вот  и  все,
ребята.  Как таракан заполз в пломбированный блок сигнализации,
не знает никто, но кто-то должен отвечать... вот и... Я-то, как
вы знаете, ничему не удивляюсь, а флагман удивился, -- объяснил
Альфонс.
     -- Обычное  дело,  --  сказал  Пашка.  --   Все   флагманы
удивляются,   когда   по  ним  всаживают  из  главного  калибра
собственные эскадренные миноносцы. Выпьем, ребята.
     -- Ударим в бумеранг! -- сказал Бок. И все мы  улыбнулись,
вспомнив  училищные  времена.  Именно  это  выражение  означало
когда-то для нас выпивку.
     -- Сейчас я уйду, -- сказал Альфонс. -- А то у  вас  будут
какие-нибудь неприятности сегодня.
     -- Перестань  говорить  глупости,  --  сказали  мы  в один
голос.
     Единственным  способом  задержать  его  было  попросить  о
чем-нибудь -- подняться опять же на Голгофу за нас.
      Через   столик   сидела   прекрасная  женщина  со  старым
генерал-майором  медицинской  службы.  Всегда,   когда   видишь
молодую  женщину с пожилым толстым мужчиной, становится обидно.
И сразу замечаешь, как некрасиво он ест, как коротки его пальцы
и как жадно он смотрит на денежную мелочь, хотя ест он красиво,
пальцы у него не короче ваших, а смотрит он, естественно, не на
мелочь.
     От женщины, сидевшей с генералом, пахло духами и туманами.
Уверен, что в сумочке ее  лежал  томик  Блока  и  на  ночь  она
перечитывала стихи о Прекрасной Даме.
     -- Альфонс,  --  тихо и несколько скорбно сказал Пашка, --
сейчас ты встанешь, подойдешь к их столику, скажешь этой старой
клистирной трубке что-нибудь любопытное  и  уведешь  женщину  к
нам.
     -- Да, -- согласился Бок. -- Тебе, Альфонс, терять нечего.
А дама -- прекрасное существо.
     -- Девочка -- прелесть, -- чмокнул губами Хобот.
     Вы   заметили,   как   перепутались   в  наш  век  женские
наименования? Пятидесятилетнюю продавщицу в  мясной  лавке  все
называют  "девушка",  хотя  у нее пятеро детей. А однажды я сам
слышал, как пожилые  дорожные  работницы,  собираясь  на  обед,
говорили:  "Пошли,  девочки!" "Дамочкой" у нас принято называть
этакое накрашенное, легкомысленное существо в шляпке  с  пером.
Но  опять  же  я  сам  слышал,  как  кондуктор, выпроваживая из
трамвая крестьянок с мешками картошки, орал: "Следуйте  пешком,
дамочки,  потому  что у вас груз -- пачкуля!" Мне самому сейчас
уже за сорок, но  каждый  дворник  или  швейцар,  запрещая  мне
что-нибудь, обязательно говорит: "Топай, топай, парень!" И даже
фетровая шляпа не помогает.
     -- Я  могу  попробовать,  если  это  вам нужно, друзья, --
сказал Альфонс. -- Только очень уж я не умею с  женщинами.  Вам
ее телефон узнать?
     Вы оцените самоотверженность этого человека, если узнаете,
что еще ни одна женщина не спрашивала у него, любит ли он ее, и
если любит,  то  насколько,  и  как,  и каким именно образом, и
любил ли он кого-нибудь до нее так, как ее. Ни одна женщина еще
не отбирала у него получку и не выгоняла в баню четыре  раза  в
месяц.
      Ведь  женщинам  нужна  в мужчине уверенность в себе, я бы
даже сказал, нахальство. А  откуда  у  хронического  неудачника
может  быть  уверенность  в  себе? Наоборот. Совершенно никакой
уверенности у него нет.
     Прибавьте  ко   всему   этому   еще   волевую   физиономию
медицинского  генерал-майора  и  одинокие  звездочки  на плечах
Альфонса. И тогда вы поймете, какой самоотверженностью  обладал
наш друг.
     -- Брось,  --  сказал  я.  --  Еще  рано  заваривать такую
кашу...
     Я, правда, знал, что если у человека  всю  жизнь  идет  от
мелких  неудач  ко  все  более  крупным, серьезным неудачам, то
единственное  здесь  --  перешибить  судьбу  чем-нибудь  этаким
отчаянным,  грандиозным  по нелепости поступком. Но дело в том,
что  могут  быть  два  исхода:  один  --  судьба  действительно
переломится, второй -судьба с огромной силой добавит неудачнику
по загривку.
     -- Подожди  немножко, старая лошадь, -- сказал я. -- Но не
уходи  совсем  от  нас.  Ты  нам  сегодня  еще  можешь  здорово
понадобиться.
     -- Как  знаете,  ребята, я для вас на все готов, -- сказал
Альфонс.
     Таким образом, мы удержали его  с  нами  и  повели  беседу
дальше.  Теперь,  конечно,  тема  изменилась.  Мы  заговорили о
женщинах, то и дело испытывая взглядами соседку.  Соседка  мило
тупилась  и с большой женственностью пригубливала сухое вино. С
генералом ей было явно скучно. И это воодушевляло нас.
     Думали когда-нибудь о том, что такое женственность?
     Женственность -- это качество, которое находится не внутри
женщины, а как бы  опушает,  окружает  ее  и  находится,  таким
образом, только в вашем восприятии.
     Вот  на  эту  тему  мы  разговаривали,  когда генерал стал
шарить по карманам, а дама искать в сумочке зеркальце.
     -- Ребята, -- сказал Альфонс. -- Я чувствую, что вам очень
хочется получить ее телефон. И я готов попробовать.
     Мы не успели его удержать. Альфонс,  заплетаясь  ногами  и
сутулясь, двинулся к соседнему столику.
     Не  знаю,  как  рассказать  вам,  что произошло, когда его
длинная фигура попала  в  поле  зрения  медицинского  генерала.
Генерал подскочил вместе со стулом. Потом, когда стул еще висел
в  воздухе, генерал соскочил с него, задев бедром стол. Затылок
генерала стал лиловым. Говорить он, судя по  всему,  ничего  не
мог.  На Альфонса тоже напал столбняк. Они пялили глаза друг на
друга и что-то пытались мычать.
     -- Папа! Папа! -- воскликнула девушка.
     Альфонс, пятясь задом, вернулся к нам.
     -- Это он! Это уже за  пределами  реальности!  Это  ему  я
запузырил графином по лысине в сорок четвертом!
     Мы  капнули  Альфонсу коньяку, а девушка, от которой пахло
туманами, успокаивала своего папу.
     -- Пора сниматься с якоря, -- сказал  Хобот.  --  Возможны
пять суток простого ареста.
     -- Чепуха,  --  сказал  я.  -- Надо довести дело до конца.
Надо, чтобы Альфонс сегодня перешиб судьбу! Пусть  он  совершит
что-нибудь совсем отчаянное! Это единственный путь!
     -- Альфонс,  хочешь  попробовать? -- спросил Пашка. Он был
не трезвее меня.
     -- Да! -- мрачно согласился Альфонс.
      Он впал в то состояние, когда неудачник начинает получать
мазохистское удовольствие от валящихся  на  него  несчастий.  В
таком  состоянии  человек  становится под сосулькой на весенней
улице, задирает голову, снимает шапку  и  шепчет:  "Ну,  падай!
Ну?!  Ну,  падай, падай!..." И когда сосулька наконец втыкается
ему в темя, то он шепчет: "Так! Очень хорошо!"
     -- Иди и пригласи ее танцевать! --  сказал  Бок.  Учитывая
то,  что  оркестра  в ресторане не было, он подал действительно
полезный и тонкий совет.
     И Альфонс встал. Сосулька должна  была  воткнуться  в  его
темя,  и  никакие силы антигравитации не могли его защитить. Он
пошел к генералу.
     Скажу честно, я  так  разволновался  всего  второй  раз  в
жизни.  Первый  -- когда в Беломорске у меня снимали часы, а я,
чтобы не упасть в своих глазах, не хотел отдавать их  вместе  с
ремешком. Не знаю, успел ли Альфонс пригласить девушку на танец
или  нет,  но  только  генерал  с молодым проворством шмыгнул к
двери и был таков. Альфонс же уселся на его место,  налил  себе
из  его  графинчика и положил руку на плечо девушки, от которой
пахло туманами. Мы все решили, что наконец судьба нашего  друга
перешиблена  и  все теперь пойдет у него хорошо и гладко. Но мы
несколько ошиблись.
     -- Прошу  расплатиться  и  всем  следовать  за  мной,   --
предложил   нам   начальник   офицерского  патруля.  За  плечом
начальника был генерал.
     Мы не стали спорить. Спорить с милицией или патрулем могут
только салаги. Настоящий моряк всегда  сразу  говорит,  что  он
виноват,  но  больше не будет. Причем совершенно неважно, знает
он, что именно он больше не будет, или не знает.
     Мы сказали  начальнику  офицерского  патруля,  что  сейчас
выйдем,  и  без особой торопливости допили и доели все на столе
до последней капли и косточки. Мы понимали, что никто не подаст
нам шашлык по-карски в ближайшие пять суток.  Потом  снялись  с
якорей.  Предстояло  маленькое,  сугубо  каботажное плавание от
"Восточного" ресторана до гарнизонной гауптвахты --  там  рукой
подать.
     Я  хорошо  знаю  это  старинное здание. Там когда-то сидел
генералиссимус князь Италийский граф Суворов Рымникский,  потом
Тенгинского  пехотного  полка поручик Михаил Юрьевич Лермонтов,
потом в тысяча девятьсот пятидесятом году  я,  когда  умудрился
выронить на ходу из поезда свою винтовку... 
     Последний  раз  мы с Альфонсом встретились в Архангельске.
Была ранняя  северная  осень.  Я  ожидал  рейсового  катера  на
пристани   Краснофлотского  рейда.  Вместе  со  мной  встречала
рейсовый одна веселенькая старушка.  Старушка  курила  папиросы
"Байкал" и с удовольствием рассказывала:
     -- Тонут, тонут, все тонут... Лето жаркое было, купались и
тонули.   Соседушка   наш   на  прошлой  неделе  утонул.  Всего
пятнадцать минут под водой и пробыл, а не откачали. А позавчера
сыночек Маруськи Шестопаловой,  семь  годочков  всего,  в  воду
полез,  испугался  и... так и не нашли до сей поры. Речкой его,
верно, в море уволокло. Иль, мобыть, землечерпалка  там  близко
работала,  так  его ковшиком в баржу-грязнуху и перевалило... А
третьего дня в Соломбале...
     -- Бабуся, остановись, -- попросил я.
     До катера оставалось еще минут пять,  и  я  опасался,  что
одним  утопленником за это время станет больше, что я тихонечко
спихну эту веселенькую старушку с пристани.
     -- Не нравится?  Бога  бояться  надо!  --  злобно  сказала
старушка. И на этом умолкла.
     Когда  катер  швартовался, я увидел на нем знакомую унылую
фигуру. Это был Альфонс.
     Я всегда смеялся над ним, но я  всегда  любил  его.  И  он
всегда  знал,  что  я  люблю  его. Люди точно знают и чувствуют
того, кто любит их. И Альфонс тоже, конечно, знал. Но сейчас он
не заметил меня, спускаясь с катера по трапу. Он сразу  подошел
к веселой старушке и сказал ей:
     -- Мармелад   дольками   я   не   нашел,  я  вам,  мамаша,
обыкновенный мармелад купил.
     -- Так я и знала! -- с торжеством сказала старуха.
     -- Альфонс! -- позвал я.
     Он обернулся,  мы  обнялись  и  поцеловались.  Он  здорово
постарел за эти годы. Я тоже не помолодел.
     И мы куда-то пошли с ним от пристани.
     -- Ты где? -- конечно, спросил он.
     -- На  перегоне,  --  сказал  я.  -- На Салехард самоходку
веду.
     -- У Наянова? У перегонщиков?
     -- Да. А ты где?
     -- Здесь,  в  портфлоте  на  буксире  плаваю.  Меня,   как
сокращение вооруженных сил началось, так первого и турнули.
     -- Слушай,  --  сказал  я.  --  Ведь  у  тебя отец генерал
большой. Неужели ты...
     -- Батька уже маршал, -- сказал Альфонс. --  Только  он  с
мамой  разошелся,  и  я  с  ним  после  того совершенно прервал
отношения. Я, знаешь, Рыжий, женился недавно. Старушка  эта  --
моя теща, жены моей мама.
     -- А кто жена-то? -- спросил я.
     -- Вдова  она  была,  -- объяснил Альфонс. -- Она, правда,
постарше меня, и детишек у нее трое, но очень  добрая  женщина.
Ее муж в море потонул, на гидрографическом судне он плавал... А
помнишь,  как  мы  тогда  на  "губу" попали? Из-за медицинского
майора?
     -- Еще бы! -- сказал я.  --  Только  не  из-за  майора,  а
генерал-майора. И теща с вами живет?
     -- Ну,  а  кто  же  за  ней  смотреть  будет?  -- удивился
Альфонс. -- Конечно, иногда трудно, но...
     И я  подумал  о  том,  что  Альфонс  умудрился  взойти  на
Голгофу.
     Дай  все-таки господь, чтобы такие неудачники жили на этой
планете всегда, иначе вдовам с детишками придется совсем туго.

----------


## Scorpio

У Конецкого вообще много отличных рассказов.
Мои любимые:  *Как я первый раз командовал кораблем* http://www.yachting.ru/books/vk/nextpart.shtml?00.html  *Петр Ниточкин к вопросу о психической несовместимости* http://www.yachting.ru/books/vk/nextpart.shtml?03.html  *Петр Ниточкин к вопросу о матросском коварстве* http://www.yachting.ru/books/vk/nextpart.shtml?04.html  *Наш кок Вася* http://www.yachting.ru/books/vk/nextpart.shtml?08.html  *Артист* http://www.yachting.ru/books/vk/nextpart.shtml?07.html

----------


## Lampada

_Виктор Викторович Конецкий - замечательный русский писатель, судьба которого неразрывно связана с морем. Выпускник высшего военно-морского училища, он прошел путь от штурмана до капитана дальнего плавания.
На этом диске вы услышите забавные случаи и веселые байки из корабельного быта, рассказанные героем произведений В.Конецкого Петром Ниточкиным и прочитанные Народным артистом России и другом Виктора Викторовича Иваном Краско: "Петр Ниточкин к вопросу о психологической несовместимости (которая бывает тяжелее туманов, айсбергов и штормов)" и "Петр Ниточкин к вопросу о матросском коварстве".  _   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...rack_number=01  
Весной я прилетел с Черного моря в Ленинград, отгулял двадцать дней и получил назначение на экспериментальное судно «Невель».
Знал о будущем мало. «Невель» производит работы по наблюдению за космическими объектами в Южном полушарии. Последний рейс длился одиннадцать месяцев, без заходов в советские порты. В рейсе слегка психически заболел один из старших командиров.
Таким образом, я попадал в эпицентр мировой научно-технической революции.
У причала с магическим номером «33» теплохода «Невель» еще не было, хотя в кадрах уверяли, что он там перетер в пыль и муку швартовы, ожидая меня.
Светило солнышко, пустынно было – причал № 33 на самом краю порта. Травка чахла между шпал на путях. Громоздились под брезентами грузы. Весь остров Вольный был завален ими.
Слева виднелись низкие причалы Кривой дамбы, впереди плыл в июньской дымке Лесной мол, правее уводил в узкие просторы Финского залива Морской канал.
Видение Лесного мола не умиляло меня. Я вспоминал безобразную погрузку досок на Лондон.
На причале торчало несколько павильончиков – для сувениров, газетный. Они, как положено, были заколочены, хотя причал пассажирский. И заколоченность павильончиков вызывала во мне осеннее настроение. Знаете заколоченные павильончики на берегу Финского залива осенью? И черные вороны ходят по холодному песку. И пива нигде не выпьешь.
Мне не хотелось в рейс.
Предчувствие девятимесячного болтания в экзотике южных морей давило душу. А ветерок с залива налетал мягкий. И света вокруг было много. Около воды всегда света больше.
Из ближайшего пакгауза я позвонил диспетчеру. Диспетчер утверждал, что «Невель» стоит у причала № 33. Разубедить диспетчера было не в моих силах. Черт бы его побрал. Прибытие на новое судно всегда тревожит. И хочется, как на экзамене: пускай скорее начинается и скорее заканчивается. И вот вы пришли на экзамен, а его отложили. Только гуще делается тревожность. Кто экзаменатор? С кем окажешься за одним столом? У доски? В коридоре? С дураком и мерзавцем? Или найдешь друга? Но кто в моем возрасте находит новых друзей? В моем возрасте их теряют…
Я уселся на скамеечку, закурил тайком.
В кармане лежало письмо из Мурманска. Писал мне бывший капитан белоснежного лайнера «Вацлав Воровский», мой тезка, с которым мы возили рыбаков к Нью-Йорку и туристов в Арктику. «Здорово, паренек! Я в каюте Володи Самодергина. Он супротив меня заполняет табель рабочих дней и между делом говорит: „Передай Конецкому, что он сукин сын“. Через час я отхожу в моря, а Вовка Самодергин отходит через четыре часа. Я в сторону веста, а они как раз наоборот… После коллективной читки журнала „Звезда“ отдельные места фарша под названием „Соленый лед“ подверглись резкой критике и злобным нападкам коллектива. В пароксизме ярости Самодергин заявил, что возбудит против тебя дело. Боюсь, что дипломатические отношения между вами находятся на грани разрыва. Зачем ты сообщил, что он чесался на рейде Булони и что его дед выдернул себе бороду?.. Здесь даже возникла идея скупить весь тираж „Звезды“, но, когда покрутили арифмометр, оказалось, что это довольно круглая сумма, и от идеи пришлось отказаться в пользу другой – поймать тебя в темном углу и вытряхнуть лишнюю пыль из твоего организма. По-дружески советую – смени адрес…»
Сквозь обычный юмор висельников и утопленников я чувствовал обиду Володи Самодергина. Вот так и теряешь друзей.
И совет о смене адреса был добрый совет.
Но дело было не только в этом. Они опять уходили. Один на ост, другой на вест. Последняя радиограмма тезки: «Вышли Одессы Мурманск, впереди Бискай, посети Никольскую». А сейчас он шел из Мурманска на Риеку, чтобы обеспечить перегон плавкрана. И опять у него на пути был Бискай. Другой – обиженный мною – сейчас влезал в Горло Белого моря и проклинал каботажное плавание.
Извечный стыд перед теми, кто уплывает или плывет, опять толкнул меня в рейс. Девять месяцев! Без советских портов! В ресторан ни разу не сходишь, чтобы выпить как следует «вдали от небесной плантации», как говаривал Тисса, погонщик слонов, махаут в рассказе Киплинга.
Когда исчезнет мой стыд перед уплывающими?
Прошлый раз я считал, что надо побывать там, где нырял и выныривал пророк Иона. Я просто обманул себя записками параноика.
За Кривой дамбой медленно двигалось странное сооружение – океанский теплоход «Невель». Сооружение было утыкано непонятными антеннами. Они штопорами вкручивались в небо, крестили вокруг крестами, с топа мачты торчали огромные раструбы, десятки штырей покачивались над надстройками, как бамбук.
Так выглядела моя очередная судьба на ближайшие девять месяцев.
Судьба ошвартовалась перед самой моей скамеечкой.
Пока они прижимали корму, работая на шпринге полным вперед, я гадал: выдержит ли шпринг, снесет он мне башку вместе со скамеечкой или нет. Покидать скамеечку было как-то неудобно.
И еще я мучительно пытался вспомнить, что или кого напоминает космический теплоход «Невель». Это было так мучительно, как в Босфоре, когда я смотрел на древнюю крепость, к вратам которой, по преданию, вещий Олег приколотил щит, и готов был поклясться, что уже видел ее. Видел! Хоть повесьте! А шел я тогда при дневном свете Босфором первый раз. Через добрую неделю мучений я вспомнил гравюру на стенке своей комнаты. Гравюра из тех, что хранятся совсем бездумно, висела еще у бабушки; увидел ты ее, когда открыл глаза, и привык ее не замечать и не помнить. На гравюре была Босфорская крепость. А я уже твердо уверовал в то, что видел крепость в своих прошлых жизнях.
И теперь я мучился тем, где и когда видел нечто похожее на «Невель». Оказалось, он напоминает мне сумасшедшие рисунки раннего Сальвадора Дали. Только его гениальный и воспаленный глаз мог еще до начала космической эры увидеть немыслимые конструкции современных антенн.
Я поднялся по трапу, нашел старпома, под обычными любопытствующими взглядами вручил ему направление кадров. Он сунул его в карман, сказал, что второй помощник на корме, дела и обязанности следует принимать сегодня же, рапорт – завтра.
В корме я увидел стальную четырехугольную загородку. Она занимала много места и мешала матросам управиться со швартовными концами.
– Клетка от акул, что ли? – осторожно спросил я у второго.
На новом судне не следует много спрашивать. Можешь показаться безнадежным дураком. То, что в первые дни кажется странным, для старожилов – дважды два четыре. И для тебя так будет. Неизбежно все станет для тебя как дважды два.
– Нет, не от акул, – хладнокровно сказал второй штурман. – Это клетка для бабушки четвертого механика.
– Рано ты выпивать начал, – сказал я, взглянув на часы. – А у поддавших я не люблю принимать дела.
– Я серьезно, – испугался второй. – Четвертый механик, в ремонте пока стояли, ограду сварил для могилы своей бабушки. Из металлолома.
– Значит, клетка с нами в рейс не идет?
– Нет.
– Это хорошо, – сказал я. И без могильной ограды на «Невеле» было страшновато. Еще я подумал, что могильные ограды выглядят очень высокими, пока их не закопают в землю.
Я, конечно, суеверный человек. Дух кладбища, которым тебя встречает новое судно, – не самый приятный. Но мне уже приходилось сталкиваться с мрачными хобби судовых механиков.
На «СТ», которые пришлось когда-то перегонять в Салехард, меня встретил нормальный кладбищенский крест. Механик сварил его для усопшей матушки. Помню, было тогда много споров: как приваривать косую перекладину на кресте, какой ее конец должен быть выше? Кресты на куполах и шпилях, которые мы рассматривали в бинокль, нам помочь не смогли – неясно было, куда они обращены…
– Ну, пойдем, примешь кассу, – сказал второй помощник. – Денежный остаток ерундовый, отчет я почти закончил…
– Какую кассу? – спросил я. – Деньгами, даже пингвинам известно, третий помощник занимается.
– А здесь второй. Грузов нет – космические объекты летают не в трюмах, как пингвинам известно.
Это был гроб. Не ограда к могиле. Это была сама могила, стопроцентная, с крестом, колонкой или даже старинным адмиралтейским якорем. Просясь на экспедиционное судно вторым помощником, я рассчитывал на безделье в рейсе. Думал: две вахты – и все. Остальное время я пишу бессмертные произведения про Иону и обрабатываю записки о прошлых рейсах. А здесь на меня рухнули бесчисленные франки, фунты, доллары, песо. И всех их надо было переводить одно в другое и в копейки. И составлять ведомости. И отчеты. И получать и выдавать все эти фунты, песо, рупии…
– Сколько организмов на борту? – спросил я замогильным голосом.
– Больше восьми десятков.
Я отчетливо понял состояние, при котором дезертир вдруг выпрыгивает из окопа.
Подоходный налог, бездетность, профвзносы, валюта за техимущество… И это на меня! На меня, который, как перед Богом говорю, ни разу не знал, сколько предстоит получить зарплаты!
Пот стекал по ладоням, когда мы спускались в каюту. И, вероятно, поэтому меня сильно дернуло на трапе электротоком: долго вести влажной рукой по металлическому поручню на научно-исследовательском судне «Невель», очевидно, не следовало.
– Черт! – сказал я.
– Долбануло? – хладнокровно спросил второй. – Здесь, если зазеваешься, и навеки бездетным останешься, а то и убить может. Все перемагничено. Космос – радио – череп – кости… Боцман себе свинцовые трусики смастерил.
– Не мели чушь, – ласково попросил я и поблагодарил провидение за то, что всю жизнь интересовался большой наукой.
Вечером этого веселого дня у меня была назначена встреча с древним другом-приятелем Петром Ивановичем Ниточкиным.
Петя давно капитанит на танкере в Одессе. Приехал он в Ленинград накануне. Рандеву было назначено в плавучем ресторанчике «Дельфин». И я этой встрече радовался. Петя человек веселый, трепливый. С ним хорошо, когда на душе кошки скребут.
Разговор начался с того, что вот я ухожу в длительный рейс месяцев на девять и в некотором роде с космическими целями, но никого не волнует вопрос о психической совместимости членов нашего экипажа. Хватают в последнюю минуту того, кто под руку подвернулся, и пишут ему направление. А если б «Невель» отправляли не в Индийский океан, а, допустим, на Венеру и на те же девять месяцев, то целая комиссия ученых подбирала бы нас по каким-нибудь генетическим признакам психической совместимости, чтобы все мы друг друга любили, смотрели бы друг на друга без отвращения и от дружеских чувств даже мечтали о том, чтобы рейс никогда не закончился.
Вспомнили попутно об эксперименте, который широко освещался прессой. Как троих ученых посадили в камеру на год строгой изоляции. И они там сидели под глазом телевизора, а когда вылезли, то всем им дали звания кандидатов и прославили на весь мир. Здесь Ниточкин ворчливо сказал, что если взять, к примеру, моряков, то мы – академики, потому что жизнь проводим в замкнутом металлическом помещении. Годами соседствуешь с каким-нибудь обормотом, который все интересные места из Мопассана наизусть выучил. Ты с вахты придешь, спать хочешь, за бортом девять баллов, из вентилятора на тебя вода сочится, а сосед интересные места наизусть шпарит и картинки из «Плейбоя» под нос сует. Носки его над твоей головой сушатся, и он еще ради интереса спихнет ногой таракана тебе прямо в глаз. И ты все это терпишь, но никто твой портрет в газете не печатает и в космонавты записываться не предлагает, хотя ты проявляешь гигантскую психическую выдержку. И он, Ниточкин, знает только один случай полной, стопроцентной моряцкой несовместимости.
И здесь по выражению лица моего старого друга я понял, что на ближайшие часы забуду о тягостном знакомстве с теплоходом «Невель»; вопрос денежного обеспечения экипажа «Невеля» тоже будет забыт, а предстоит мне выслушать не одну поучительную историю о психической совместимости или несовместимости.  
Ссора между доктором и радистом началась с тухлой селедки, а закончилась горчичниками. Доктор ловил на поддев пикшу из иллюминатора, а третий штурман тихонько вытащил леску и посадил на крючок вонючую селедку. Доктор был заслуженный. И отомстил. Ночью вставил в иллюминатор третьему штурману пожарную пипку, открыл воду и орет: «Тонем!» Третий в исподнем на палубу вылетел, простудился, но за помощью к доктору обращаться категорически отказался. И горчичники третьему штурману поставил начальник рации. Доктор немедленно написал докладную капитану, что люди без специального медицинского образования не имеют права ставить горчичники членам экипажа советского судна, если на судне есть судовой врач; и если серые в медицинском отношении лица будут ставить горчичники, то на флоте наступит анархия и повысится уровень смертности… Радист оскорбился, уговорил своих дружков – двух кочегаров – потерпеть, уложил их в каюте и обклеил горчичниками. И вот они лежат, обклеенные горчичниками, как забор – афишами, а вокруг радист ходит с банкой технического вазелина. Доктор прибежал, увидел эту ужасную картину и укусил радиста за ухо, чтобы прекратить муки кочегаров. Они, ради понта, такими голосами орали, что винт заклинивало…
Здесь Ниточкин вздохнул, вяло глотнул коньяка, вяло ткнул редиску.
– Упаси меня бог считать подобные случаи на флоте чем-то типичным, – продолжал он. – Нет. Наоборот. Как правило, доктора кусаются редко, хотя они от безделья черт знает до чего доходят. Меня лично еще ни один доктор не кусал, а плаваю я уже двадцать лет. Я хочу верить, что барьеров психической несовместимости вообще не существует. Конечно, если, например, неожиданно бросить кошку на очень даже покладистую по характеру собаку, то последняя проявит эту самую психическую несовместимость и может вообще сожрать эту несчастную кошку. Но это не значит, что нельзя приучить собаку и кошку пить молоко из одной чашки. 
Неожиданность Петиных ассоциаций всегда изумляла меня.
Когда я жил в маневренном фонде, в квартире, где жило еще восемнадцать семейств, меня как-то навестил Ниточкин. Войдя в кухню и оглядывая даль коридора, он сказал:
– Пожалуй, это одно из немногих мест на планете, где везде ступала нога человека.
И вот теперь его вдруг понесло к кошкам.
– Лично я, – повторил Ниточкин с раздражением, – кошек не люблю. Но даже очень грязного кота или кошку в стиральной машине мыть не буду. Даже по пьянке, хотя такие случаи в мире и бывали.
Моя нелюбовь к котам и кошкам имеет в некотором роде философский характер. Я их не понимаю. А все, что понять не можешь, вызывает раздражение. И еще мне в котах и кошках не нравится их умение выжидать. Опять же эта их коренная черта меня раздражает потому, что сам я выжидать не умею и по этому поводу неоднократно горел голубым огнем. Особенно это касается моего языка, который опережает меня самого по фазе градусов на девяносто, вместо того чтобы отставать градусов на сто восемьдесят.
Так вот, понять кошачье племя дано, как я убежден, только женщинам. Женщины и кошки общий язык находят, а для нас, мужчин, это почти невозможное дело.

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -  
Слушай внимательно о нескольких моих встречах с необыкновенными котами. Нельзя сказать, что эти коты совершили что-либо полезное для человечества – такое, о чем иногда приходится читать. Например, помню из газет, что один югославский кот бросился на огромную двухметровую гадюку и загрыз ее, спасая хозяйку – девочку, которая учила уроки в винограднике, а гадюка подползала к ней по лозе сверху, бесшумно. И вот этот югославский кот загрыз гадюку. Причем сбежавшиеся на шум жители югославской деревни (а там все жители городов и деревень – бывшие партизаны), так вот, все бывшие партизаны не осмелились броситься на помощь коту, который сражался с гадюкой один на один, – такая эта гадюка была ужасная. Кот, победив гадюку, скромно отошел в сторону и стал отдыхать.
Или еще мне приходилось читать, как немецкие кошки предупреждали людей о приближении таинственных несчастий и привидений. У немецких кошек шерсть обычно становится дыбом, когда они видят своим внутренним взором привидение. Интересно, правда, у какого немца шерсть не встанет дыбом, если он увидит привидение? Вот только у совершенно лысого немца она не встанет.
Еще много приходилось читать и слышать, что британские коты предчувствуют смерть хозяйки. Но даже если это и так, то ничего хорошего здесь, как мне кажется, нет: о таких штуках, как смерть, лучше узнавать от доктора.
Русский кот-дворняга по кличке Жмурик ничего полезного для человечества не совершил, но врезался в мою память. Он прыгнул выше корабельной мачты, а был флегматичным котом.
Прибыл он к нам в бочке вместе с коробками фильма «Укротительница тигров» по волнам океана, как царь Додон или Салтан – всегда их путаю. В бочке котенок невозмутимо спал, и, как говорится, ухом не вел – ни когда спускали бочку в волны с другого траулера, ни когда швыряло ее по зыбям, ни когда поднимали мы ее на борт.
За такую невозмутимость его и назвали Жмуриком, что на «музыкальном» языке означает «покойник».
Был он рыж. Был осторожен, как профессиональный шпион-двойник: получив один-единственный раз по морде радужным хвостом морского окуня, никогда больше к живой рыбе не приближался. Когда начинали выть лебедки, выбирая трал, Жмурик с палубы тихо исчезал и возникал только тогда, когда последняя, самая живучая рыбина в ватервейсе отдавала концы.
Прожил он у нас на траулере около года нормальной жизнью судового кота – лентяя и флегмы. Но потом стремительно начал лысеть, а ночами то жалобно, то грозно мяукать.
Грубоватый человек, боцман считал, что единственный способ заставить Жмурика не орать по ночам – это укоротить ему хвост по самые уши. Тем более что у лысого Жмурика видок был, действительно, страшноватый. Однако буфетчица Мария Ефимовна, которая была главной хозяйкой и заступницей Жмурика, сказала, что все дело в его тоске по кошке. И командованием траулера было принято решение найти Жмурику подругу.
Где-то у Ньюфаундленда встретились мы с одесским траулером. Двое суток они мучили нас вопросами о родословной Жмурика, выставляли невыполнимые условия калыма и довели Марию Ефимовну до сердечного припадка. Наконец сговорились, что свидание состоится на борту у одесситов, время – ровно один час, калым – пачка стирального порошка «ОМО». Родословная Барракуды – так звали их красавицу – нас не интересовала, так как Жмурик должен был, как и мавр, сделать свое дело и уходить.
Я в роли командира вельбота, Мария Ефимовна и пять человек эскорта отправились на траулер одесситов. Жмурик сидел в картонной коробке от сигарет «Шипка». Вернее, он там спал. Пульс 80, никаких сновидений, никаких подергиваний ушами, моральная чистота и нравственная готовность к подвигу. Но на всякий случай я взял с собой пятерых матросов, чтобы оградить Жмурика от возможных хулиганских выходок одесситов – с ними никогда не знаешь, чем закончится: хорошей дракой или хорошей выпивкой.
Мы немного опаздывали, так как перед отправкой было много лишних, но неизбежных на флоте формальностей. Например, часть наших считала неудобным отправлять Жмурика на свидание в полуголом, облысевшем виде. И на кота была намотана тельняшка, на левую лапу прикрепили детские часики, а на шею повязали черный форменный галстук. Я был категорически против украшательства. Не следует обманывать слабый пол, даже если его представителя зовут Барракудой. Со мной согласилось большинство, и Жмурик поехал к Барракуде старомодно обыкновенный.
Накануне Жмурику засовывали в пасть вяленый инжир и шоколад – впрочем, перечислить все моряцкие глупости и пошлости я не берусь. Приведу только слова наказа, которые проорал капитан с мостика: «Жмурик, так тебя и так! Покажи этой одесситке, где раки зимуют!»
И вот после неизбежных формальностей мы наконец отвалили.
Рядом со мной сидела помолодевшая и посвежевшая от волнения, мартовских брызг и сознания ответственности Мария Ефимовна. В авоське она везла коллеге на одесский траулер пакет «ОМО» лондонского производства. А на коленях у нее была картонка со Жмуриком. Я уже говорил, что кот спокойно спал. Он как-то даже и не насторожился от всей этой суеты, которая напоминала суету воинов перед похищением сабинянок. Здесь коту помогала врожденная флегматичность, к которой бывают, как мне кажется, склонны и рыжие мужчины: рыжие и выжидать умеют, и прыгать внезапно.
К сожалению, меня не насторожила обстановка на борту одессита. Просто я другого и не ожидал. Вся носовая палуба кишмя кишела одесситами. Между трюмами было оставлено четырехугольное пространство, обтянутое брезентовым обвесом на высоте человеческого роста. Оно напоминало ринг. Барракуда была привязана на веревке в дальнем от нас конце ринга. Она оказалась полосатой, дымчатой, обыкновенного квартирно-коммунального вида кошкой. Не думаю, что ее невинность, даже если о невинности могла идти речь, стоила такой дефицитной вещи, как пачка «ОМО» лондонского производства.
Как всегда в наши времена, при любом зрелище вокруг толкалось человек двадцать, что было явно нескромно, – но что можно ожидать от одесских рыбаков в такой ситуации? Чтобы они все закрылись в каюте и читали «Хижину дяди Тома»? Ожидать этого от одесситов было бы по меньшей мере наивным. Поэтому я спокойно занял место, отведенное для нашей делегации, и сказал, что времени у нас в обрез.
И вдруг Жмурик показал, где зимуют раки.
Когда картонку поставили внутрь ринга на стальную палубу и когда кот сделал первый шаг из коробки и увидел Барракуду, то не стал выжидать и сразу заорал.
У одного известного ленинградского романиста я как-то читал про козу, которая «кричала нечеловеческим голосом». Так вот, наш Жмурик тоже заорал нечеловеческим голосом, когда первый раз в жизни увидел одесситку с бельмом на глазу.
От этого неожиданного и нечеловеческого вопля все мы – старые моряки – вздрогнули, а один здоровенный одессит уронил фотоаппарат, и тот полыхнул жуткой магниевой вспышкой.
Долго орать Жмурик не стал и, не закончив вопль, подпрыгнул над палубой метра на два строго вверх. У меня даже возникло ощущение, что кот вдруг решил стать естественным спутником Земли, но с первого раза у него это не получилось. И, рухнув вниз, на стальную палубу, он сразу запустил себя вторично, уже на орбиту метра в четыре. Таким образом, неудача первого запуска его как бы совсем не обескуражила.
Надо было видеть морду Барракуды, ее восхищенную морду, когда она следила за этими самозапусками нашего лысого, флегматичного Жмурика!
Я знаю, что мы не используем и десяти процентов физических, нравственных и умственных способностей, когда существуем в обыкновенных условиях. И что совсем необязательно быть Брумелем, чтобы прыгать выше кенгуру. Достаточно попасть в такие обстоятельства, чтобы вам ничего не оставалось делать, как прыгнуть выше самого себя, – и вы прыгнете, потому что в вашем организме заложены резервы. И Жмурик это демонстрировал с полной наглядностью. Просто чудо, что он не переломал себе всех костей, когда после третьего прыжка рухнул на палубу минимум с десяти метров.
Я никогда раньше не верил, что кошки спокойно падают из окон, потому что умеют особым образом переворачиваться и группироваться в полете. Теперь я швырну любого кота с Исаакиевского собора. И он останется жив, если при этом на него будет смотреть потаскуха-одесситка Барракуда.
Труднее всего передать то, что творилось вокруг ринга. Моряки валялись штабелями, дрыгая ногами в воздухе, колотя друг друга и самих себя кулаками, и, подобно Жмурику, орали нечеловеческими голосами. Такого патологического хохота, таких визгов, таких восхищенных ругательств я еще нигде и никогда не слышал.
Когда Жмурик без всякого отдыха ринулся за облака в четвертый раз, стало ясно, что пора все это свидание прекращать, что траулер перевернется, а матросня лопнет по всем швам. Капитан-одессит говорить тоже не мог, но знаками показывал мне, чтобы мы брали кота и отваливали, что он прикажет сейчас дать воду в пожарные рожки на палубу, чтобы привести толпу в сознание, что необходимо помнить о технике безопасности.
Ладно. Каким-то чудом мне удалось засунуть под падающего уже из открытого космоса Жмурика картонную коробку из-под «Шипки». Потом мы все навалились на крышку коробки и попросили у одесситов кусок троса, потому что Жмурик и в коробке пытался запускать себя на орбиты в разные стороны, продолжал мяукать, и выть, и крыть нас таким кошачьим матом, что сам кошачий бес вздрагивал.
Боцман-одессит дал нам кусок веревки, взял за эту веревку расписку – так уж устроены эти боцмана, – и мы поехали домой, какие-то оглушенные и даже как бы раздавленные недавним зрелищем.
Жмурик притих в коробке: очевидно, он пытался восстановить в своей кошачьей памяти мимолетное видение Барракуды, которая растаяла как дым, как утренний туман, без всякой реальной для Жмурика пользы.
Через неделю Жмурик оброс волосами, как павиан. И старая рыжая, и новая черная шерсть били из него фонтаном. И весь его характер тоже разительно изменился. Услышав грохот траловой лебедки, он мчался на корму, садился у слипа и хлестал себя хвостом по бокам – точь-в-точь мусульманин-шиит. И когда трал показывался на палубе, Жмурик бросался в самую гущу трепыхающейся рыбы, и ему было все равно, кто там трепыхается – здоровенный скат или акула.
И если тебе, Витус, когда-нибудь попадался в рыбных консервах черно-рыжий кошачий хвост, то это был хвост нашего Жмурика, отхваченный ему под самый корешок рыбой-иглой возле тропика Козерога.
Вскорости после потери хвоста он лишился левого уха, и пришлось закрывать его в специальной будке, чтобы он не портил рыбу и не погиб сам в акульей пасти.
И тут мы получили странную радиограмму от одесситов: «Сообщите состояние Жмурика зпт степень облысения тчк Судовой врач Голубенко».
Мы ответили: «Облысение прекратилось зпт кот оброс зпт как судовое днище водорослями тропическом рейсе тчк Привет Барракуде». И сразу пришла следующая радиограмма: «Факт обрастания Жмурика умоляю занести судовой журнал тчк Работаю кандидатской двтчк лечение облысения электрошоком тчк Подавал на Жмурика тридцать три герца сорок вольт при четырех амперах».
Итак, мы узнали, почему Жмурик чуть было не превратился в естественный спутник Земли. Но сам-то кот не мог об этом узнать. Он, очевидно, считал, что тридцать три герца исходили не от листа железа на палубе, а от Барракуды. И он свирепо возненавидел всех кошек. Однако это уже другая история. Она не имеет прямого отношения к мировой научно-технической революции.
А ты, Витус, должен зарубить себе на носу, что в основе этой революции лежит радио, но с ним связаны и неожиданности. Гриша по кличке Айсберг, например, исчез с флота в результате одной-единственной радиограммы своей собственной жены: «Купи Лондоне бюстгальтер размер спроси радиста твоя Муму».
Тайна переписки, конечно, охраняется конституцией – все это знают. Но если некоторая утечка информации происходит и сквозь конверты, то в эфире дело обстоит еще воздушнее. Такая радиоутечка подвела и Гришу Айсберга.
Гриша приходит в кают-компанию чай пить. Там стармех сидит и тупо, но внимательно смотрит на бюст одного великого человека, в честь которого было названо их судно.
Только Гриша хлеб маслом намазал, стармех начинает сетовать, что бюст великого человек уже изрядно обтрепался, потрескался, износился и надо обязательно заказать другой, новый бюст, и для этого снять со старого бюста размеры, но можно, вообще-то, и не снимать, потому что радист, наверное, их и так знает.
Гриша спокойно объяснил стармеху, что его жена в магазине «Альбатрос» познакомилась с женой их радиста, жены подружились, часто встречаются и что у них одинаковый размер бюстов, но он, Гриша Айсберг, страдает тем, что не помнит никаких чужих размеров, даже свои размеры он не помнит, а у радиста все размеры записаны и потому его, Гриши, жена и радировала, чтобы он взял нужный размер у радиста. Все понятно и ничего особенного.
– А кто тебе сказал, что я чего-нибудь не понимаю? – изумленно спросил стармех.
Гриша чай попил и пошел на вахту. Поднялся в рубку. Там третий штурман жалуется старпому, что в картохранилище полки не выдвигаются и надо заставить плотника сделать новые полки, а размеры плотник пусть спросит у радиста, потому что радист знает их на память.
Гриша спокойно объяснил старпому и третьему, что его жена познакомилась в «Альбатросе» с женой радиста, жены подружились, часто встречаются, потому что живут рядом, что у них бюсты адекватные, а он, Гриша, не знает размеры, всегда забывает их, и когда рубашку покупает, то каждый раз шею ему измеряют холодной рулеткой; а у радиста в записной книжке есть все номера его, то есть радиста, жены, а так как эти номера одинаковы с номерами его, Гриши, жена и прислала такую радиограмму, и здесь он, Гриша, не видит ничего особенного.
– А кто тебе сказал, что мы видим? – спросили у него старпом и третий.
В обеденный перерыв электромеханик вместо заболевшего помполита сообщает по трансляции, что судно в настоящий момент проходит берега Королевства Бельгия, что это небольшая страна, которая полностью помещается в Бенилюксе, но точные ее размеры он сейчас сообщить, к сожалению, не может, так как они записаны у радиста, а радист в данный момент на вахте, и записная книжка находится при нем.

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -  
Вечером на профсоюзном собрании Гриша попросил слова. И сказал, что говорить он будет не по теме собрания, что по судну распространяется зараза, которая мешает ему работать, что ничего особенного нет в том, что его жена познакомилась в «Альбатросе» с женой радиста, что они потом подружились, так как живут близко, что у их жен одинаковые размеры, а он, Гриша, не знает никаких размеров, не может их запомнить, путает часто и привозит жене неподходящие вещи; поэтому она и послала ему радиограмму, в которой просит узнать размер бюстгальтера у радиста, потому что радист знает точные размеры, и что он, второй помощник капитана, пользуется тем, что тут сейчас собрался весь экипаж, и хочет всех разом обо всем этом информировать и на этом поставить точку.
Предсудкома берет слово и горячо заверяет Гришу, что никто никакой заразы не распространял, ничего не начинал, ничего особенного нет в том, что другой мужчина знает размер бюста твоей жены, такое у всех может случиться, ведь все понимают, как тяжело переживают жены, когда привезешь ей хорошую заграничную вещь, а вещь не лезет или, наоборот, болтается, как на вешалке. И если у радиста записаны размеры, а бюсты их жен адекватны, то это очень хорошо и удачно получилось у них с радистом, такое совпадение экипаж может только от всей души приветствовать, и пусть Гриша работает спокойно.
Всю следующую неделю к Грише, который выполнял общественную нагрузку, консультируя заочников средней школы по математике, приходили матросы и мотористы с просьбой объяснить вывод формулы «пи-эр-квадрат». Есть Гриша перестал и вздрагивал даже при упоминании мер длины, а, как известно, грузовому помощнику без этих мер обойтись совершенно невозможно.
Последний штрих, который увел Гришу с флота, заключался в том, что на подходе к Ленинграду он увидел на ноке фока-рея серый бюстгальтер, поднятый туда на сигнальном фале, причем фал был продернут до конца и обрезан.
Так они и швартовались под этим непонятным серым вымпелом. И только через несколько часов один отчаянный таможенник-верхолаз на фока-рей смог добраться, потому что таможенники не имеют права оставлять без досмотра и бюстгальтер – вдруг в него валюта зашита? Но оказалось, что ничего в бюстгальтере зашито не было и весь он вообще представлял собой сплошную дыру, ибо принадлежал раньше дневальной тете Клаве, которая давным-давно использовала его как керосиновую тряпку… Тетя Клава, как ты понимаешь, не имеет никакого отношения к научно-технической революции. И ты, Витус, тоже, как это ни прискорбно, не имеешь к ней отношения. Не ощущается в тебе находчивости, ты уже стар и туповат, хотя, может быть, неплохо образован для среднего судоводителя. Не бывать нам уже технократами, – мрачно закончил Ниточкин. – А ты откуда сейчас прибыл?
– Петя, ты сегодня не в своей тарелке. Я уже говорил. Прилетел из Новороссийска. Сорвался с фумигации. Первый раз в жизни чемодан укладывал с противогазом на морде. И все равно чуть дуба не врезал. И куртку забыл нейлоновую, и справочник капитанский, и кактус.
– С кактусом в самолет не пускают. Я пробовал, – сказал Ниточкин.
– Сдуло им почву в море. Иллюминаторы после боры отмыть невозможно.
– И я в этом Новороссийске попал в плохой сезон. И вот случаем продали нам сердобольные женщины трех кур. Вернее, двух кур и петуха. Жили мы в гостинице для моряков – тоже на фумигации, – кухонного инвентаря нет, жевать хочется ужасно. Двух кур мы лишили жизни, одну разодрали на куски и засунули в электрический чайник. Другую подготовили к этому мероприятию, а петуха посадили в шкаф живым, чтобы он не прокис раньше времени.
Пока первая курица кипела в чайнике, мы успели надраться в предвкушении курятины. Потом мы ее съели, засунули в чайник следующую и все заснули. Пока мы спали, вода из чайника выкипела и по коридорам понесло запахом жареной курицы, у всей остальной морской братии слюнки потекли… Но дело не в этом, а в том, что по гостинице уже давно был объявлен розыск двух девиц – чьих-то «невест». Ребята из морской дружбы перепрятывали этих девиц по номерам, подвалам и чердакам уже неделю, и администрация с ног сбилась. Даже немецких овчарок приводили. Но ребята не поскупились на трубочный табак и засыпали им все щели. Овчарки чуть было своих собственных руководителей не перекусали. И вот наша судовая администрация и гостиничная администрация делают очередной неожиданный налет.
Входят они в наш номер. Видят, из чайника дым идет, в шкафу что-то трепыхается, мы все спим, а над нами пух летает и перья. Ну, ясно, что в шкафу девицы спрятались. Собрали свидетелей, понятых – все как положено… Знаешь состояние человека, который совсем уже собрался чихнуть? Уже и глаза закрыл, и нос сморщил, и весь уже находится в предвкушении блаженного, желанного чиха – ан нет, не чихнулось! Вот такое, вероятно, пережили члены поисковой комиссии, когда из шкафа петух вместо девиц выскочил и закукарекал.
Мы глаза продрали, но ничего понять не можем: вокруг много начальства, из чайника черный дым валит, и среди всего этого беспорядка петух летает и кукарекает… Смешно, но именно через этот случай я узнал, что такое полная, стопроцентная психическая несовместимость…
У меня училище наконец закончено было, диплом в кармане, а меня за этого петуха еще на один рейс – плотником, да еще артельным в придачу выбрали. И загремел я в тропики на казаке «Степане Разине» – питьевую воду мерить и муку развешивать.
Ладно. Гребем. Жара страшная. Взяли на Занзибаре мясо. Что это было за мясо – я и сейчас не знаю, может быть зебры. Или такое предположение тоже было – бегемота. И вот это старшего помощника, естественно, тревожило. И он старался подобрать к незнакомому мясу подходящую температуру в холодильнике, то есть в холодной артелке. Каждый день в восемь тридцать спускался ко мне в артелку, нюхал бегемотину и смотрел температуру. И так меня к своим посещениям приучил – а пунктуальности он был беспримерной, – что я по нему часы проверял.
Звали чифа Эдуард Львович, фамилия – Саг-Сагайло.
Никогда в жизни я не сажал людей в холодильник специально. Грешно сажать человека в холодильник и выключать там свет, даже если человек тебе друг-приятель. А если ты с ним вообще мало знаком и он еще твой начальник, то запирать человека на два часа в холодильнике просто глупо.
Еще раз подчеркиваю, что произошло все это совершенно случайно, тем более что ни на один продукт в нашем холодильнике Саг-Сагайло не походил. Он был выше среднего роста, белокурый, жилистый, молчаливый, а хладнокровие у него было ледяное. Мне кажется, Эдуард Львович происходил из литовских князей, потому что он каждый день шею мыл и рубашку менял. Вот в одной свежей рубашке я его и закрыл. И он там в темноте два часа опускал и поднимал двадцатикилограммовую бочку с комбижиром, чтобы не замерзнуть. И это помогло ему отделаться легким воспалением легких, а не чахоткой, например.
Конфуз произошел следующим образом. У Сагайлы в каюте лопнула фановая труба, он выяснил на эту тему отношения со старшим механиком и опоздал на обнюхивание бегемотины минут на пять.
Я в артелке порядок навел, подождал чифа – его нет и нет. Я еще раз стеллажи обошел – а они у нас в центре были артелки, – потом дверью хлопнул и свет выключил. Получилось же, как в цирке у клоунов: следом за мной вокруг стеллажей Эдуард Львович шел. Я за угол – и он за угол, я за угол – и он за угол. И мы друг друга не видели. И не слышали, потому что в холодной артелке специально для бегемотины Эдуард Львович еще вентиляторы установил, и они шумели, ясное дело.
– Ниточкин, – спрашивает Эдуард Львович, когда через два часа я выпустил его в тропическую жару и он стряхивал с рубашки и галстука иней. – Вы читали Шиллера?
Я думал, он мне сейчас голову мясным топором отхватит, а он только этот вопрос задал.
– Нет, – говорю, – трудное военное детство – не успел.
– У него есть одна неплохая мысль, – говорит Саг-Сагайло хриплым, морозным, новогодним голосом. – Шиллер считал, что против человеческой глупости бессильны даже боги. Это из «Валленштейна». И это касается только меня, товарищ Ниточкин.
– Вы пробовали кричать, когда я свет погасил? – спросил я.
– Мы не в лесу, – прохрипел Эдуард Львович.
Несколько дней он болел, следить за бегемотиной стало некому – я в этом деле еще плохо соображал. Короче говоря, мясо протухло. Команда, как положено, хай подняла, что кормят плохо, обсчитывают и так далее. И все это на старпома, конечно, валится.
Тут как раз акулу поймали. Ну, обычно наши моряки акуле в плавнике дыру сделают и бочку принайтовят или пару акул хвостами свяжут и спорят, какая у какой первая хвост вырвет с корнем. А здесь я вспомнил, что в столице, в ресторане «Пекин», пробовал жевать второе из акульих плавников – самое дорогое было блюдо в меню. Уговорил кока, и он акулу зажарил. И получилось удачно – сожрали ее вместе с плавниками. Два дня жрали. И Эдуард Львович со мной даже пошучивать начал.
А четвертый штурман – сопливый мальчишка – вычитал в лоции, что акулу мы поймали возле острова, на котором колония прокаженных. И трупы прокаженных выкидывают на съедение местным акулам. Получалось, что бациллы проказы прямым путем попали в наши желудки. Кое-кого тошнить стало, кое у кого температура поднялась самым серьезным образом, кое-кто сачкует и на вахту не выходит под этим соусом.
Капитан запрашивает пароходство, пароходство – Москву, Москва – главных проказных специалистов мира. Скандал на всю Африку и Евразию. И Саг-Сагай-ле строгача влепили за эту проклятую акулу.
Вечером прихожу к нему в каюту, чтобы объяснить, что акул любых можно есть, что у них невосприимчивость к микробам, они раком не болеют. Я все это сам читал под заголовком: «На помощь, акула!» Чтобы акулы помогли нам побороть рак. И что надо обо всем этом сообщить в пароходство и снять несправедливый строгач.
Эдуард Львович все спокойно выслушал и говорит вежливо:
– Ничего, товарищ Ниточкин. Не беспокойтесь за меня, не расстраивайтесь. Переживем и выговор – первый он, что ли?
Но в глаза мне смотреть не может, потому что не испытывает желания мои глаза видеть.
Везли мы в том рейсе куда-то ящики со спортинвентарем, в том числе со штангами. Качнуло крепко, несколько ящиков побилось, пришлось нам ловить штанги и крепить в трюмах. А я когда-то тяжелой атлетикой занимался, дай, думаю, организую секцию тяжелой атлетики, а перед приходом в порт заколотим эти ящики – и все дела. Капитан разрешил. Записалось в мою секцию пять человек: два моториста, электрик, камбузник. И… Саг-Сагайло записался.
Пришел ко мне в каюту и говорит:
– Главное в нашей морской жизни – не таить чего-нибудь в себе. Я, должен признаться, испытываю к вам некоторое особенное чувство. Это меня гнетет. Если мы вместе позанимаемся спортом, все разрядится.
Ну, выбрали мы хорошую погоду, вывел я атлетов на палубу, посадил всех в ряд на корточки и каждому положил на шею по шестидесятикилограммовой штанге – для начала. Объяснил, что так производится на первом занятии проверка потенциальных возможностей каждого. И командую:
– Встать!
Ну, мотористы кое-как встали. Камбузник просто упал. Электрик скинул штангу и покрыл меня матом. А Саг-Сагайло продолжает сидеть, хотя я вижу, что сидеть со штангой на шее ему уже надоело и он хотел бы встать, но это у него не получается, и глаза у него начинают вылезать на лоб.
– Мотористы! – командую ребятам. – Снимай штангу с чифа! Живо!
Он скрипнул зубами и говорит:
– Не подходить!
А дисциплину, надо сказать, этот вежливый старпом держал у нас правильную. Ослушаться его было непросто.
Он сидит. Мы стоим вокруг.
Прошло минут десять. Я послал камбузника за капитаном. Капитан пришел и говорит:
– Эдуард Львович, прошу вас, бросьте эти штучки, вылезайте из-под железа: обедать пора.
Саг-Сагайло отвечает:
– Благодарю вас, я еще не хочу обедать. Я хочу встать. Сам.
Тут помполит явился, набросился, ясное дело, на меня, что я чужие штанги вытащил.
Капитан, не будь дурак, бегом в рубку и играет водяную тревогу. Он думал, чиф штангу скинет и побежит на мостик. А тот, как строевой конь, услышавший сигнал горниста, встрепенулся весь – и встал! Со штангой встал! Потом она рухнула с него на кап машинного отделения, и получилась здоровенная вмятина. За эту вмятину механик пилил старпома до самого конца рейса…
Ты не хуже меня знаешь, что старпом может матроса в порошок стереть, жизнь ему испортить. Эдуарда Львовича при взгляде на меня тошнило, как матросов от прокаженной акулы, а он так ни разу голоса на меня и не повысил. Правда, когда уходил я с судна, он мне прямо сказал:
– Надеюсь, Петр Иванович, судьба нас больше никогда не сведет. Уж вы извините меня за эти слова, но так для нас было бы лучше. Всего вам доброго.

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -  
Прошло несколько лет. Я уже до второго помощника вырос, потом до третьего успел свалиться, а известно, что за одного битого двух небитых дают, то есть стал я уже более-менее неплохим специалистом.
Вызывают меня из отпуска в кадры, суют билет на самолет: вылетай в Тикси немедленно на подмену – там третий штурман заболел, а судно на отходе. Дело привычное – дома слезы, истерика, телеграммы вдогонку. Добрался до судна, представляюсь старпому, спрашиваю:
– Мастер как? Спокойный или дергает зря? – Ну сам знаешь эти вопросы. Чиф говорит, что мастер – удивительного спокойствия и вежливости человек.
У нас, говорит, буфетчица – отвратительная злющая старуха, въедливая, говорит, карга, но капитан каждое утро ровно в восемь интересуется ее здоровьем.
Стало мне тревожно.
– Фамилия мастера?
– Саг-Сагайло.
Свела судьба. И почувствовал я себя в некотором роде самолетом: заднего хода ни при каких обстоятельствах дать нельзя. В воздухе мы уже, летим.
Не могу сказать, что Эдуард Львович расцвел в улыбке, когда меня увидел. Не могу сказать, что он, например, просиял. Но все положенные слова взаимного приветствия сказал. У него тоже заднего хода не было: подмена есть подмена. Ладно, думаю. Все ерунда, все давно быльем поросло. Надо работать хорошо – остальное наладится.
Осмотрел свое хозяйство. Оказалось, только один целый бинокль есть, и тот без ремешка. Обыскал все ящики – нет ремешков. Ладно, думаю, собственный для начала не пожалею, отменный был ремешок – в Сирии покупал. Я его разрезал вдоль и прикрепил к биноклю. Нельзя, если на судне всего один нормальный бинокль – и без ремешка, без страховки. Намотал этот проклятый ремешок на переносицу этому проклятому биноклю по всем правилам и бинокль в пенал засунул.
Стали сниматься. Саг-Сагайло поднялся на мостик.
Я жду: заметит он, что я ремешок привязал, или нет? Похвалит или нет? Ну, сам штурман, знаешь, как все это на новом судне бывает. Саг-Сагайло не глядя, привычным капитанским движением протягивает руку к пеналу, ухватывает кончик ремешка и выдергивает бинокль на свет божий. Ремешок, конечно, раскручивается, и бинокль – шмяк об палубу. И так ловко шмякнулся, что один окуляр вообще отскочил куда-то в сторону.
Саг-Сагайло закрыл глаза и медленно отсчитал до десяти в мертвой тишине, потом вежливо спрашивает:
– Кто здесь эту самодеятельность проявил? Кто эту сыромятную веревку привязал и меня не предупредил?
Я догнал окуляр где-то уже в ватервейсе, вернулся и доложил, что хотел сделать лучше, что единственный целый бинокль использовать без ремешка было опасно…
Саг-Сагайло еще до десяти отсчитал и говорит:
– Ничего, Петр Иванович, всяко бывает. Не расстраивайтесь. Доберемся домой и без бинокля. Или, может, на ледоколах раздобудем за картошку.
И хотя он сказал это вежливым и даже, может быть, мягким голосом, но на душе у меня выпал какой-то осадок.
Дали ход, легли на Землю Унге.
Эдуард Львович у правого окна стоит, я – у левого.
Морозец уже над Восточно-Сибирским морем. Стемнело. Погода маловетреная. И в рубке тихо, но тишина для меня какая-то зловещая.
Все мы знаем, что если на судне происходит одна неприятность, то жди еще две – до ровного счета. Чувствую: вот-вот опять что-нибудь случится. Но стараюсь волевым усилием отвлекать себя от этих мыслей.
Через час Саг-Сагайло похлопал себя по карманам и ушел с мостика вниз.
– Плывите, – говорит, – тут без меня.
Остался я на мостике один с рулевым и думаю: что бы сделать полезного? А делать ровным счетом нечего: берегов уже нет, радиомаяков нет, небес нет, льдов пока еще тоже нет. В окна, думаю, дует сильно. Надо, думаю, окно капитанское закрыть. И закрыл.
Ведь такая мелочь: окно там закрыл человек или, наоборот, открыл, но когда образуется между людьми эта психическая несовместимость, то мелочь вовсе не мелочь.
Так через полчасика появляется Эдуард Львович и, попыхивая трубкой, шагает своими широкими, решительными шагами к правому окну, к тому, что я закрыл, чтобы не дуло.
Я еще успел отметить, что когда Саг-Сагайло старпомом был, то курил сигареты, а стал капитаном – трубку завел. Только я успел это отметить, как Саг-Сагайло с полного хода высовывается в закрытое окно. То есть высунуться-то ему, естественно, не удалось. Он только втыкается в стекло-сталинит лбом и трубкой. Из трубки ударил столб искр, как из паровоза дореволюционной постройки. А я – тут уж нечистая сила водила моей рукой – перевожу машинный телеграф на «полный назад».
Потом затихло все, и только слышно, как Саг-Сагай-ло считает: «…и восемь, и девять, и десять». Потом негромко спрашивает:
– Петр Иванович, это вы окно закрыли? Разве я вас об этом просил?
А я вижу, что у него вокруг головы во мраке рубки возникает как бы сияние, такое, как на древних иконах. Короче говоря, вижу я, что Эдуард Львович Саг-Сагай-ло вроде бы горит. И находится он в таком вообще наэлектризованном состоянии, что пенным огнетушителем тушить его нельзя, а можно только углекислотным.
Я ему обо всем этом говорю. И мы с рулевым накидываем ему на голову сигнальный флаг: других тряпок в рулевой рубке, конечно, и днем с огнем не найдешь.
Потом я поднял трубку, открыл капитанское окно и тихо забился в угол за радиолокатор. А Саг-Сагайло осматривается вокруг и время от времени хватается за обгоревшую голову. Наконец спрашивает каким-то не своим голосом:
– Скажите, товарищ Ниточкин, мы назад плывем или вперед?
И тут только я понимаю, что телеграф продолжает стоять на «полный назад».
Минут через пятнадцать после того, как мы дали нормальный ход, Эдуард Львович говорит:
– Петр Иванович, вам один час остался, море пустое; я думаю, вы без меня обойдетесь. Я чувствую себя несколько нездоровым. Передайте по вахте, чтобы меня до утра не трогали: я снотворное приму.
И ушел, потому что, очевидно, уже физически не мог рядом со мной находиться.
И такая меня тоска взяла – хоть за борт прыгай. И он человек отличный, и я только хорошего хочу, а получается у нас черт знает что. Ведь не докажешь, что я все из добрых побуждений делал; что в холодильнике его случайно закрыл; что штангу действительно на шеи кладут, когда в атлеты принимают; что в окно дуло и ветер рулевому мешал вперед смотреть; и что я свой собственный, за два кровных фунта купленный ремешок загубил, чтобы бинокль застраховать… Не объяснишь, не докажешь этого никому на свете.
На следующий день все у меня валилось из рук в полном смысле этих слов. Чумичка, например, за обедом шлепнулась обратно в миску с супом, и брызги рыжего томатного жира долетели до ослепительной рубашки Эдуарда Львовича. Он встал и молча ушел из кают-компании.
Спустился я в каюту и попробовал с ходу протиснуться в иллюминатор, но Мартин Иден из меня не получился, потому что иллюминатор, к счастью, оказался маловат в диаметре. Был бы спирт, напился бы я. И пароход чужой, пойти не к кому, поплакаться в жилетку, излить душу. Хоть бы Сагайло на меня ногами топал, орал, в цепной ящик посадил, как злостного хулигана и вредителя, – и то мне бы легче стало…
А он на глазах тощает, седеет, веко у него дергается, когда я в поле зрения попадаю, но все так же говорит: «Доброе утро, Петр Иванович! Сегодня в лед войдем, вы повнимательнее, пожалуйста. Здесь на картах пустых мест полно, промеров еще никогда не было, за съемной навигационной обстановкой следите, ее для себя сезонные экспедиционники ставят, и каждый огонь, прошу вас, секундомером проверяйте».
И знаешь, как сказал Шиллер, с дураками бессильны даже боги. Ведь я уже опытным штурманом был, черт побери, а как упомянул Эдуард Львович про секундомер, так я за него каждую секунду хвататься стал – от сверхстарательности. Звезда мелькнет в тучах на горизонте, а у меня уже в руках секундомер тикает, и я замеряю проблески Альфа Кассиопеи. Пока я Кассиопею измеряю, мы в льдину втыкаемся и белых медведей распугиваем, как воробьев.
Штурмана, знаешь, народ ехидный. Вид делают сочувствующий, сопонимающий, а сами, подлецы, радуются: еще бы! – каждую вахту третьего штурмана на мостике можно вроде как цирк бесплатно смотреть, оперетту, я бы даже сказал – кордебалет! Тюлени – и те из полыньи выглядывали, когда я на крыло мостика выходил.
Ну-с, пробиваемся мы к северному мысу Земли Унге сквозь льды и туман. Вернее, пробивается капитан Саг-Сагайло, а мы только свои вахты стоим. Вышли на видимость мыса Малый Унге, там огонь мигает. Я, конечно, хвать секундомер. Эдуард Львович говорит:
– Петр Иванович, здесь два съемных огня может быть. У одного пять секунд, у другого – восемь.
А я только один огонь вижу. Руки трясутся, как с перепоя. Замерил период – получается пять секунд. Дай, думаю, еще раз проверю. Замерил – двенадцать получается. Я еще раз – получается восемь. Я еще раз – двадцать два.
Эдуард Львович молчит, меня не торопит, не ругается. Только видно по его затылку, как весь он напряжен и как ему совершенно необходимо услышать от меня характеристику этого огня. Справа нас ледяное поле поджимает, слева – стамуха под берегом сидит, и «стоп» давать нельзя: судно руля не слушает.
– Эдуард Львович, – говорю я. – Очевидно, секундомер испортился или огни в створе. Все разные получаются характеристики.
– Дайте, – говорит, – секундомер мне, побыстрее, пожалуйста!
Дал я ему секундомер. Он вынимает изо рта сигарету (после случая с закрытым окном Эдуард Львович опять на сигареты перешел) и той же рукой, которой держит сигарету, выхватывает у меня секундомер. И – знаешь, как отсчитывают секунды опытные люди – каждую секунду вместе с секундомером рукой сверху вниз: «Раз! Два! Три! Четыре! Пять!»
– Пять! – и широким жестом выкидывает за борт секундомер.
Это, как я уже потом догадался, он хотел выкинуть окурок сигаретный, а от напряжения и лютой ненависти ко мне выкинул с окурком и секундомер. Выплеснул, как говорится, ребенка вместе с водой. Выплеснул – и уставился себе в руку: что, мол, такое – только что в руке секундомер тикал, и вдруг ничего больше не тикает. Честно говоря, здесь его ледяное хладнокровие лопнуло. Мне даже показалось, что оно дало широкую трещину.
И я от кошмара происходящего машинально говорю:
– Зачем вы, товарищ капитан, секундомер за борт выкинули? Он восемьдесят рублей стоит и за мной числится.
– Знаете, – говорит Эдуард Львович как-то задумчиво, – я сам не знаю, зачем его выкинул. – И как заорет: – Вон отсюда, олух набитый! Вон с мостика, акула! Вон!!
Пока все это происходило, мы продолжаем машинами работать. И вдруг – трах! – летим все вместе куда-то вперед по курсу. Кто спиной летит, кто боком, а кому повезло, тот задом вперед летит.
Самое интересное, что Эдуард Львович в этот момент влетел в историю человечества и обрел бессмертие, потому что банка, на которую мы тогда сели, теперь официально на всех картах называется его именем: банка Саг-Сагайло.
Ну-с, дальше все происходит так, как на каждом порядочном судне происходить должно, когда оно село на мель. Экипаж продолжает спать, а капитан принимает решение спустить катер и сделать промеры, чтобы выбрать направление отхода на глубину.
Мороз сильный, и мотор катера, конечно, замерз – не заводится. Нужна горячая вода. Чтобы принести воду, нужно ведро. Ведро у боцмана в кладовке, а ключи он со сна найти не может; буфетчица свое ведро не дает и так далее и тому подобное.
Я эти мелкие, незначительные подробности запомнил потому, что мастер с мостика меня выгнал, а спать мне как-то не хотелось…
С мели нас спихнуло шедшее навстречу ледяное поле: как жахнуло по скуле, так мы и вздохнули опять легко и спокойно. Все вздохнули, кроме меня, конечно.
Подходит срок на очередную вахту идти, а я не могу, и все! Сижу, валерьянку пью. Курю. Элениума тогда еще не было. Стук в дверь.
– Кого еще несет?! – ору я. – Пошли вы к такой-то и такой-то матери!
Входит Эдуард Львович.
Я только рукой махнул, и со стула не встал, и не извинился.
– Мне доктор сказал, – говорит Эдуард Львович, – у вас бутыль с валерьянкой. Накапайте и мне сколько там положено и еще немного сверх нормы.
Накапал я ему с четверть стакана. Он тяпнул, говорит:
– Я безобразно вел себя на мостике, простите. И вам на вахту пора.
Еще немного – и зарыдал бы я в голос. И представляешь выдержку этого человека, если до самого Мурманска он ни разу не заглянул мне через плечо в карту.
Капитаны бывают двух видов. Один вид беспрерывно орет: «Штурман, точку!» И все время дышит тебе в затылок, смотрит, как ты транспортир вверх ногами к линейке прикладываешь. А другой специально глаза в сторону отводит, когда ты над картой склонился, чтобы не мешать даже взглядом. И вот Эдуард Львович был, конечно, второго вида. И в благодарность за всю его деликатность, когда мы уже швартовались в Мурманске, я защемил ему большой палец правой руки в машинном телеграфе. А судно «полным назад» отрабатывало, и высвободить палец из рукоятной защелки Эдуард Львович не мог, пока мы полностью инерцию не погасили. И его на санитарной машине сразу же увезли в больницу…
Вот желают нам, морякам, люди счастливого плавания, подумал уже я, а не Петя Ниточкин. Из этих «счастливых плаваний» самый захудалый моряк может трехкомнатную квартиру соорудить – такое количество пожеланий за жизнь приходится услышать. Ежели каждое «счастливого плавания» представить в виде кирпича, то, пожалуй, и дачу можно построить. Но когда добрые люди желают нам счастья в рейсе, они подразумевают под этим счастьем отсутствие штормов, туманов и айсбергов на курсе и знаменитые три фута чистой воды под килем. А все шторма и айсберги – чепуха и ерунда рядом с психическими барьерами, которые на каждом новом судне снова, и снова, и снова преодолеваешь, как скаковая лошадь на ипподроме…

----------


## Lampada

*Полосатый рейс* 
Аудиокнига - http://video.mail.ru/mail/pac-6a/6543/28781.html  
Текст: http://www.baltkon.ru/about/film/?SE...ELEMENT_ID=348

----------


## Lampada

*Перегон.*  
Фильм по книге *"Завтрашние заботы*":  http://tululu.ru/read78430/  http://video.mail.ru/list/negativa.net/62262/66509.html

----------


## Lampada

Виктор Конецкий* "Пётр Ниточкин"  * Читает *Георгий Бурков*

----------


## Lampada

Спуск на воду буксира «Виктор Конецкий» на Ярославском ССЗ     _"__отличному автору и человеку - отличная память"_

----------


## Lampada

_Счастливый жребий Виктора Конецкого. _ Слова и музыка* Б. Окуджавы*

----------


## Lampada

Много книг Виктора Конечкого на Ютюбе   https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...D0%B8%D0%B9%22

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

http://my.mail.ru/list/tropiki11/video/428/1773.html   *Живопись Виктора Конецкого*

----------

